# Gheenoe in truck bed ideas! - New Gheenoe owner and I need help



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: New Gheenoe owner and I need help*

Matt, I've got a 13' Riverhawk and am having the same struggles. Right now I have it rigged up with a hand truck in the back strapped on and a kayak cart on the front to turn it. I was thinking of adding a small ramp to get her up and down from the truck. She's a 70s model so scratches are not as big of a deal for me. I'll keep monitoring the thread though for some good ideas to come along ;D

Hooching


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey ISS,

I got your PM. I am not sure how to contact Dan either. From what I remember his set up basically mimicked a long hand truck or dolly. He slid it out of the truck bed and walked it over to the water. When he wanted to load it back into the truck the front of the dolly would attach to a tie down in the front of the pickup truck bed. It was pretty much a two person job. 

I personally think a trailer is way easier but understand that trailers have their own set of issues.


----------



## InshoreSnookStalke (Jun 23, 2011)

Dr. Dans ladder above must have taken some time... I mean notice how the rungs of the ladder are cut in the middle for the drain plug tube thing that runs up and down the boat to be elevated in the asir and not even touch the ladder. It also seems that the rungs are cut even more like an angle to make the gheenoe sit perfectly up and down instead of tilting to one side or the other. It seems it would be hard to have the rungs of the ladder cut so well that the boat doesn't lean to the side. Good job Dr. Dan wherever you are.... I wish I could get his contact and speak with him on his experiences with his ladder. :'(

I might go ahead and run to the store to try and get some cheap lumber to see if this thing is even possible for me to make. I was also thinking of making it out of heavy duty PVC but then thought no way because the joints would be too expensive. Unless I made fewer rungs in my ladder.... with very thick PVC on the sides of the ladder..... ?? :-?


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

Just my .02, but that's a lot of work for what he got there. I'd go buy a heavy duty kayak cart for the back and get the same leverage and rolling capabilities that that has. FYI, I made one from PVC using casters instead of fixed wheels for the front. I haven't tested it too much but it works very well so far.

Hooching


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

In my younger days I car topped and slid my boat in my pick up. I liked it for getting to places others could not launch from but going to a developed ramp, you really need a trailer.
You mentioned it is not easy. Well thats why I got a trailer. It started taking its toll on my back and even today I sometimes throw it out messing with my boat. Boats are probably the cause of half of all back injuries ;D. 
But if I was going to do it your way today, I would make a simple wheel and axle setup I could strap to the boat like the kayak guys do but I would make mine out of some riding lawn mower wheels and whatever size conduit will fit the wheel hub. Some big washers and a cotter pin to keep them on the axle. Carpet some short bunks and attach to the axle and Voila! you have a simple way to roll your rig to the water. Strap it in the center and it will balance so you can have one hand control over it as you roll it.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have met Dr. Dan ...cool guy USF Professor  ...

There are a few roof top guys ... one is on u tube ...like 16 k hits I'll look 4 it ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xAqOpSizk0


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> In my younger days I car topped and slid my boat in my pick up. I liked it for getting to places others could not launch from but going to a developed ramp, you really need a trailer.
> You mentioned it is not easy. Well thats why I got a trailer. It started taking its toll on my back and even today I sometimes throw it out messing with my boat. Boats are probably the cause of half of all back injuries ;D.
> But if I was going to do it your way today, I would make a simple wheel and axle setup I could strap to the boat like the kayak guys do but I would make mine out of some riding lawn mower wheels and whatever size conduit will fit the wheel hub. Some big washers and a cotter pin to keep them on the axle. Carpet some short bunks and attach to the axle and Voila! you have a simple way to roll your rig to the water. Strap it in the center and it will balance so you can have one hand control over it as you roll it.


For those who cannot have a trailer, IMHO, this thing is the bomb.

http://rhinorack.com/AccSubCategory_Side-Boat-Loader_Page_1_Accessory_Side-Boat-Loader_394_52.aspx


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

just leave the engine on and load it upside down


----------

